# Rory McIlroy announces engagement with Wozniacki



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Rory McIlroy announces engagement with Caroline Wozniacki for New Year

Awesome!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmmm... I thought they recently broke up. I guess she'll never be mine.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> Hmmm... I thought they recently broke up. I guess she'll never be mine.


Nah, that was just a rumor started by unworthy sites and spreaded by even bigger sites. 

I'm still hoping Paula Creamer and her fiancee break up so I can have a change :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've seen Paula live, in person and up close. Honestly, without makeup, she's not that pretty, or at least I didn't think so. So Yeon Ryu is a girl who might surprise you. She could be a runway model.

A lot of the girls are actually very pretty. One of the real beauties we were too late for was Amanda Blumenhurst. Talk about a nice girl. 

When I met a bunch of the LPGA ladies, I was at the Mojo 6 tournament in Jamaica. Christina Kim's book had come out a couple days before and I had communicated with her across Twitter to say I'd bring it for an autograph. She caught up with me in between matches by a hospitality tent where the girls were sitting down to rest after playing short matches and she invited me and my son in. She introduced us to everyone who came in, so needless to say, I became an even bigger Christina fan, but got to see the girls closer than from behind the ropes. 

I learned later we could have gone to the pro am banquet the night before, but my son didn't realize what it was and turned down the invitation because it was the first day I'd be there. He owns an organic vegetable farm and supplies the hotels, the golf club and homes all over the island. Apparently the pro at Cinnamon Hill is a good friend and invited my son to all the festivities. Seeing the girls dressed up in evening wear would have really been fun.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

That's Good!
Congrats to the couple!!


----------

